# "Kind of a New Guy"



## todd55418 (May 18, 2013)

Greetings everyone. I'll introduce myself as "Kind of a New Guy." What I mean by that is yes I'm newly registered, but I've been doing a lot of reading on the forums and I really haven't posted much at all. I've kind of been laying low and researching information. Wow, there is a lot of great information here! There is also a lot of helpful people, not to mention a more mature and civil mentality (compared to other forums). Hope this post works as it should as I'm still learning how to post, respond to posts, and how to set up my profile. Not much of a techie, but I'm learning.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2013)

todd55418, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard todd55418!


----------



## charley (May 18, 2013)

_*W*e*lcome!!!*_


----------



## brazey (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 18, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## baby1 (May 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## WeekendWarrior (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to posting


----------



## ebfitness (May 20, 2013)

Welcome, todd!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 20, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## Yin Yang (May 26, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Raw Habitz (May 27, 2013)

Welcome to the party, lots of great info here and pretty cool members


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2013)

hello

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 31, 2013)

Welcome


----------

